

RescueTime - Don't fool yourself in time management - igrowdigital
http://igrowdigital.com/2011/10/rescuetime-dont-fool-yourself-in-time-management/

======
Sodaware
RescueTime is excellent for finding the things that eat your time. It's
especially useful for finding out how much time is spent "just browsing for a
few minutes".

I only wish there was better support for the Linux client.

